# Errors när jag bootar..

## Irias

Tjena...

Är ganska kass på gentoo och linux för den delen. 

Det är såhär att jag försökte sätta upp en ftp och http server men nu verkar allt gå i krash...

Jag får några fina errormedelanden när jag bootar up.. blandannat massa problem med hostname osv..

allt detta hände när jag körde etc-update... och nu verkar allt krasha  :Razz: 

Skulle behöva hjälp med en massa grejjer.. men till å börja med så skulle jag vilja veta om det finns

nån logfil där man kan kolla bootupsekvensen.. där det egentligen ska stå [ OK ] överallt  :Razz: 

Har endel [ ! ] där.. och det är nog mest pga /etc/conf.d/hostname ... tror jag...

Någon vänligsjäl som skulle vilja hjälpa en noob?  :Smile: 

Tack på förhand!

----------

## dagle

Några fina felmeddelande.. Skriv vad det står så skall vi hjälpa dig, annars kan vi bara gissa.

----------

## kallamej

Det verkar som att du varit lite oförsiktig efter en baselayout-uppgradering. Ta dig en titt i /etc(conf.d/rc. Där finns bland annat följande.

```
# RC_BOOTLOG will generate a log of the boot messages shown on the console.  

# Useful for headless machines or debugging.  You need to emerge the 

# app-admin/showconsole package for this to work.  Note that this probably

# won't work correctly with boot splash.

RC_BOOTLOG="no"
```

----------

